# Teufel Anlage erweitern



## ClouD361 (4. November 2010)

Hi Leute, ich habe das kleine soundsystem Teufel Concept E 300 Digital und wollte es gerne erweitern mit zwei größeren Boxen von meiner alten Stereo Anlage mit 300 Watt. kann ich das bedenkenlos machen oder muss ich was beachten?

Gruß


----------

